# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Εκδηλώσεις ΕΛΙΝΤ

## Giorgos_D

Στις 27 και 28 Νοεμβριου μια πολύ καλή εκδήλωση οργανώνει το ΕΛΙΝΤ

ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΕΛ.Ι.Ν.Τ. 2008, ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ.doc

----------


## mpoumpoulina

_ΣΤΗΣ 25/11/09 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΘΗΚΕ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΗΜΕΡΟ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΛ.Ι.Ν.Τ ΣΤΟ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΙΟ ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΜΕ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ. _ 
_ΒΙΩΣΗΜΗ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ  HELLENIC LLOYD'S S.A__MΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΡΥΠΩΝ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΡΕΣ   Ε.Μ.Π__VESSEL PERFORMANCE INDEX-CO2                   ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ__ΜΕΘΟΔΟΙ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗΣ ΥΓΡΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΑΚΩΝ ΑΠΟΒΛΗΤΩΝ  ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.__ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΛΛΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΠΙΟ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ         Α.Ε.Ν.ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ.__ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΩΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ__ΜΕΘΟΔΟΙ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΩΝ ΣΤΟΛΟΥ  DET NORSKE VERITAS.__ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ Η ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ SLIM-VRT  ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ.__ΠΡΟΣΟΜΟΙΩΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ                  Α.Ε.Ν ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ.__GOAL BASED STANDARDS ΚΑΙ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΜΗΚΗ ΑΝΤΟΧΗ                                                      Ε.Μ.Π.__ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΡΑΥΣΤΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΛΕΝΧΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΑΣΤΡΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ                            ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ.__ΕΠΙΔΡΑΣΗ ΝΕΩΝ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΩΝ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ  Ε.Μ.Π.__ΔΙΕΡΕΥΝΗΣΗ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΩΣΤΗΡΙΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ           Ε.Μ.Π.__       ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΑΝΕ ΤΗΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ .                _

----------


## mpoumpoulina

*ΤΟ ΕΤΗΣΙΟ ΔΕΙΠΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΙΝΣΤΙΤΟΥΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ. ΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ 11 ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2009 ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑ 21:00 ΣΤΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ DIVANI Apollon palace-ΚΑΒΟΥΡΙ .ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ Ο ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΙΜΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΕΛ.Ι.Ν.Τ κ.ΕΥΘΥΜΙΟΣ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΤΗΣΙΟ ΒΡΑΒΕΙΟ ΕΛ.Ι.Ν.Τ 2009 ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΤΣΑΚΟ.*

----------


## mpoumpoulina

*ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ**Πέμπτη, 25 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ 2010**Επί του κρουαζιερόπλοιου* *Thomson Spirit** στο λιμάνι Λεμεσού.**ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ*
Αγαπητοί Συνάδελφοι και φίλοι, 

Ο Σύλλογος Ναυπηγών και ΝαυτικώνΜηχανολόγων Μηχανικών Κύπρου με την ευκαιρία της συμπλήρωσης 10 χρόνων από την ίδρυση του καιστα πλαίσια των στόχων του για συνεχή επιμόρφωση των μελών του αλλά και των στελεχών της κυπριακής Ναυτιλίας και της κοινωνίας γενικότερα,διοργανώνει "ΗμερίδαΝαυτικής Τεχνολογίας".

Η Ημερίδα διεξάγεται υπό την αιγίδα του έντιμου Υπουργού Συγκοινωνιών και Έργων κ. Νίκου Νικολαΐδη και με συν-διοργανωτέςτο Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο Ναυτικής Τεχνολογίας – ΕΛΙΝΤ, το Σύλλογο Διπλωματούχων Ναυπηγών Μηχανικών Ελλάδος και την Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου. Υποστηρίζεταιδε από το ΕΤΕΚ, το Τμήμα Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και το Κυπριακό Ναυτιλιακό Επιμελητήριο.

Η Ημερίδα θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Πέμπτη 25 Φεβρουαρίου 2010 επί του κρουαζιερόπλοιου “THOMSON SPIRIT” στο λιμάνι της Λεμεσού. Μετά το πέρας της Ημερίδας θα ακολουθήσει Επίσημο Δείπνο επί του πλοίου για όλους τους συμμετέχοντες. 

Η Ημερίδα αποτελείται από την Κεντρική Ομιλία με θέμα τις "Κλιματικές αλλαγές και την Ναυτιλία στην μετά την Κοπεγχάγη εποχή", και τις πιο κάτω ενότητες:
Περιβάλλον και Ναυτιλία Συντήρηση Πλοίου και Εξοπλισμού Ανθρώπινος Παράγοντας – Ναυτική Εκπαίδευση Εξελίξεις στην Ναυτική Τεχνολογία – Νέοι κανονισμοί με εισηγητές αναγνωρισμένους ακαδημαϊκούς και ειδικούς της ναυτιλιακής βιομηχανίας και των εποπτικών αρχών.ΗΗμερίδα θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην Αγγλική γλώσσα.

Επισυνάπτεται το πρόγραμμα της Ημερίδαςγια ενημέρωση σας καθώς και έντυπο για δήλωση συμμετοχής το οποίο θα πρέπει να επιστραφεί δεόντως συμπληρωμένοστην ΣυντονιστικήΕπιτροπή μέχρι *16/2/2010*. Όπως θα δείτε και στο σχετικό έντυπο μας έχουν δοθεί ειδικές τιμές από τον Χρυσό Χορηγό της Ημερίδας – την Louis Cruises - στην κρουαζιέρα του Thomson Spirit προς Βηρυτό στις 26/2 μέχρι 1/3, για όσους συμμετάσχουν στην Ημερίδα.

Προσδοκώντας στη θετική ανταπόκριση σας,

Με Εκτίμηση,

Εκ μέρους της Συντονιστικής Επιτροπής

----------


## mpoumpoulina

*                                          ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ*
*                                 Προς όλα τα Μέλη ΕΛΙΝΤ*

                                                                         Πειραιάς, 29/03/2010

Θέμα:                     Σύγκληση Ετήσιας Γενικής Συνέλευσης 
                   για απολογισμό πεπραγμένων Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου
 *περιόδου από 24 Απριλίου 2009 έως 18 Απριλίου 2010*
*                  και Αρχαιρεσιών*  Μελών ΕΛΙΝΤ



Κυρίες και Κύριοι Συνάδελφοι,


Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του ΕΛΙΝΤ συγκαλεί Τακτική Ετήσια Γενική Συνέλευση και Αρχαιρεσίες των Μελών του. Η ημερομηνία της Γενικής Συνέλευσης και των Αρχαιρεσιών ορίζεται κατά πρώτον την 19η Απριλίου 2010 ημέρα Δευτέρα  στα Γραφεία του ΕΛΙΝΤ, Σκουζέ 14  - 3ος όροφος – και ώρα 09:00 πρωινή και η επαναληπτική την *26η Απριλίου 2010 ημέρα Δευτέρα και ώρα 18:00 στα Γραφεία του Ινστιτούτου Σκουζέ 14 - 3ος όροφος*, με τα παρακάτω θέματα ημερήσιας διάταξης:

1.- Ορισμός Προεδρείου Γ.Σ.

2.- Απολογισμός πεπραγμένων για την περίοδο 24/04/2009 – 18/04/2010.
3.- Οικονομικός Απολογισμός για την περίοδο 24/04/2009 – 18/04/2010.
4.- Ανάγνωση έκθεσης Ελεγκτικής Επιτροπής.

5.- Έγκριση πεπραγμένων από τη Γενική Συνέλευση των Μελών και
     Απαλλαγή Δ.Σ.



Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην Γενική Συνέλευση και στην ψήφιση τυχόν αποφάσεων αυτής έχουν μόνον τα ταμειακώς εντάξει Μέλη, δηλαδή τα έχοντα πληρώσει συνδρομή μέχρι και το έτος 2009.

Παρακαλείσθε θερμά για την συμμετοχή σας.



 *Με συναδελφικούς χαιρετισμούς*


        Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας                                    Ο Πρόεδρος

----------


## mpoumpoulina

*InnovativeElectrical   Solutions for Cargo Cranes and Hatch Cover Operations* LEDRA MARRIOTT HOTEL 19.05.2010

*A  G    E  N  D  A*





*17:30 Coffee and registration*

*18:00* *Introduction*
Mr. Apostolos Bekiaris OCEANKING
Operations Manager

*18:10 Innovative Electric Crane Solutions*
          Mr. Paul Soderstedt, Cargotec 
Sales Manager, Bulk Ships MacGregor Cranes

*18:40 Questions on Cranes*


*18:55 “Electric Drivers for Side-Rolling Hatch Covers: An   Environment – Friendly and Economic Solution” * 
Mr. Torbjorn Dahl, Cargotec
Senior Naval Architect, Bulk Ships

*19:20 Questions on Hatch Covers*


*19:30 Global & Local Customer Support Services & Organization*
           Mr. Bjorn Stenwall, Cargotec
Marketing Director, After Sales

Mr. Roberto De Gioia, Cargotec Italia
Regional Manager Mediterranean, Marine Service

*20:00 Question on Customer Support*

*           Conclusions*

*20:30 Cocktails*

----------


## mpoumpoulina

_Πρόσκληση_ (επισυνάπτεται σε PDF) Ο Δήμαρχος Πυθαγορείου, το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας, η Εταιρεία Μελέτης Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Τεχνολογίας και το Ιωνικό Κέντρο σας προσκαλούν στα εγκαίνια της Έκθεσης: _Το αρχαίο πλοίο Σάμαινα_ την Κυριακή 30 Μαΐου 2010 και ώρα 11.00, στο Ιωνικό Κέντρο (Λυσίου 11, Πλάκα) _Διάρκεια Έκθεσης: 30 Μαΐου - 18 Ιουλίου 2010_
_Ωράριο λειτουργίας: Τρίτη έως Παρασκευή: 11.00 - 14.00 & 18.00 - 21.00, Σάββατο και Κυριακή: 11.00 -17.00, Δευτέρα κλειστά_

Χορηγός: *ΤΕΔΚ Νομού Σάμου*
Χορηγοί επικοινωνίας: *National**Geographic**Ελλάδα, ελ**culture**.**gr**,* *in**.**gr**, Αθήνα 9.84*

_Πληροφορίες για το ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα «Ανάδειξη του αρχαίου πλοίου Σάμαινα» στο: www.samaina.edu.gr_
ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΕΛΕΤΗΣ ΑΡΧΑΙΑΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ
ΤΕΕ - Νίκης 4 και Ερμού
10248 Αθήνα
Γραφείο 403
τηλ. 210 3291277
τ/α 210 3291298

----------


## mpoumpoulina

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Owner/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Owner/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.jpg[/IMG]   *JOIN US for the WISTA Conference 2010 at the Divani   Apollon Palace  & Spa, Vouliagmeni, Athens ,*  *from 29th September to 1st October, 2010.* *DonΆt forget to REGISTER your delegate place now to benefit from the* *EARLY BIRD discount which is ONLY available until July 5th, 2010.* *Please feel free to distribute this to your colleagues and other contacts so they can also join us.*  *It promises to be a very interesting event with prestigious international delegates and speakers.*  *To REGISTER – follow this direct link:www.wistaconference.org/registration.php*  


* 
*

----------


## mpoumpoulina

Αγαπητά Μέλη,


Εν συνεχεία της προσκλήσεως της 24/06/2010 θα θέλαμε να σας διευκρινίσουμε ότι θα παραθέσουμε ένα δείπνο (specialdinner), σίγουρα αξίας περισσότερο … από της συνεισφοράς στο Ινστιτούτο των 25 ¤.
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να φέρετε φαγητά, εκτός εάν θέλετε να φέρετε κάποιο ποτό - αναψυκτικό, που θα παραμείνει στο Ινστιτούτο.

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Πέμπτη 15/07/2010 ώρα 20:30, στα γραφεία του Ινστιτούτου, Σκουζέ 14, 3ος όροφος Πειραιάς.


                                                                         Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς
                                                                     το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο ΕΛΙΝΤ

----------


## mpoumpoulina

Αγαπητά Μέλη,


Καθώς οι καλοκαιρινές διακοπές πλησιάζουν και με την ευκαιρία ανάδειξης του νέου Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου, σας καλούμε να περάσουμε μαζί μια ευχάριστη βραδιά (μόνο για Μέλη), ενώνοντας τους παλιούς με τους καινούργιους, στα γραφεία του Ινστιτούτου, Σκουζέ 14, 3ος όροφος Πειραιάς. Φέρτε μαζί σας, εκτός από την καλή σας διάθεση και το κέφι, ένα ποτό ή οτιδήποτε για να το μοιραστείτε με τα άλλα Μέλη.

Η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Πέμπτη 15/07/2010 ώρα 20:30 και η τιμή συμμετοχής κατΆ άτομο είναι 25,00 ¤ υπέρ ΕΛ.Ι.Ν.Τ.



                                                                         Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς
                                                                     το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο ΕΛΙΝΤ

----------


## mpoumpoulina

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Owner/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image004.gif[/IMG]       

 *ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ*


*Στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος διαλέξεων του Ελληνικού Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Τεχνολογίας, ο κ. ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΣΤΕΡΓΙΟΥ,  Πρόεδρος & Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος INSPECTORATEHELLAS & Γ. Γραμματέας ΕΛ.Ι.Ν.Τ.  θα αναπτύξει το θέμα:* 

*«Νέο Πρότυπο ISO 8217:2010 για τα Καύσιμα Ναυτιλίας* *Συμπεράσματα μετά από τρεις μήνες εφαρμογής»*  
*H διάλεξη θα πραγματοποιηθεί την*

* 4η Οκτωβρίου 2010,  ημέρα ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ* *και ώρα 18:00* *στην αίθουσα Εκδηλώσεων του Ινστιτούτου (Σκουζέ 14, Πειραιάς)* 
*Η συμμετοχή είναι ελεύθερη.*

*Λόγω του περιορισμένου αριθμού θέσεων παρακαλούμε επιβεβαιώστε τη συμμετοχή σας στο τηλέφωνο 210 4186062, (από 09:00 – 13:30* *) έως την Παρασκευή 1η Οκτωβρίου 2010.                                            * 




     [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Owner/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image005.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mpoumpoulina

*                                               ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ*


*Στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος διαλέξεων του Ελληνικού Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Τεχνολογίας, ο κ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Π. ΒΕΝΤΙΚΟΣ,  Επίκουρος Καθηγητής, Εργαστήριο Θαλασσίων Μεταφορών, Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών ΕΜΠ,  θα αναπτύξει το θέμα:* 

*«Πετρελαϊκή ρύπανση από τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές*  *(Ανάλυση και Τακτικές Καταπολέμησης )»* 
*                                H διάλεξη θα πραγματοποιηθεί την*

* 7η Φεβρουαρίου 2011,  ημέρα ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ* *και ώρα 18:00* *στην αίθουσα Εκδηλώσεων του Ινστιτούτου (Σκουζέ 14, Πειραιάς)* 
*Η συμμετοχή είναι ελεύθερη.*

*Λόγω του περιορισμένου αριθμού θέσεων παρακαλούμε επιβεβαιώστε τη συμμετοχή σας*

----------


## mpoumpoulina

*ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ*
*προς Μέλη και Φίλους του ΕΛ.Ι.Ν.Τ.* 

*                                                                                Πειραιάς, 24/01/2011*


*Αγαπητά Μέλη και Φίλοι,*


*Σας προσκαλούμε στην κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας του Ινστιτούτου μας στο κέντρο «ΩΡΑΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ – ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗΣ»  (είσοδος από Πανδρόσου 36 ή Μητροπόλεως 59, 1ος όροφος, Μοναστηράκι τηλ: 210-3213023).*

*Η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Πέμπτη 10/02/2011 ώρα 20:00 και η τιμή συμμετοχής κατΆ άτομο είναι 25,00 ¤ (στην τιμή αυτή περιλαμβάνεται και το ποτό).*

*Ελπίζουμε όλα τα Μέλη του Ινστιτούτου μας να παρευρεθούν. Λόγω του περιορισμένου χρόνου, παρακαλούμε δηλώστε άμεσα τη συμμετοχή σας στη Γραμματεία του Ινστιτούτου.*


*                                                                Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς * 
*                                                            το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο ΕΛΙΝΤ*

----------


## mpoumpoulina

*Στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος διαλέξεων του Ελληνικού Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Τεχνολογίας, ο κ. ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΜΠΕΛΛΑΣ, Αντιπλοίαρχος Λ.Σ. (Τ), Τμηματάρχης Διεύθυνσης Πληροφορικής & Νέων Τεχνολογιών, Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη, ΥΘΥΝΑΛ,  θα αναπτύξει το θέμα: 

«Προβλήματα μετάβασης σε νέας τεχνολογίας συστήματα στη Ναυτιλία»


                                H διάλεξη θα πραγματοποιηθεί την

 14η Μαρτίου 2011,  ημέρα ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ
και ώρα 18:00
στην αίθουσα Εκδηλώσεων του Ινστιτούτου (Σκουζέ 14, Πειραιάς)


Η συμμετοχή είναι ελεύθερη.
*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Dear Sirs,

For the 7th  consecutive year, the Hellenic Institute of Marine Technology organizes  its Annual Meeting, comprising a series of events, increasingly  regarded as an annual shipping highlight and the national meeting point  for Greek maritime technologists. This year's events will take place on *Tuesday and Wednesday, 26th and 27th November, 2013*, at the *Eugenides Foundation*, under the title:

*“Offshore, Shipping and Cruise: Towards a new era in marine technology**”*

This  Event will serve as a platform for significant stake holders,  representatives of shipping associations/chambers and opinion leaders of  the Greek Shipping Community, in addition to Greek marine scientists  and technologists, to share their valuable experience and view-points  with special focus on the following subjects :

*Opening Speech*
*Miltiadis Varvitsiotis,* Minister of Shipping & Aegean Sea 

*Keynote Speeches*

*George Economou*, Chairman and CEO, Ocean Rig UDW Inc., Cardiff Marine Inc.,
*George Anomeritis*, Chairman and Managing Director, Piraeus Port Authority SA

*Main Topics*

• *Ship Energy Efficiency:* Heat recovery optimization – Engine performance software tool 
• *Ship Performance Measurements :* Engine emissions measurements – Shafting systems vibration  measurements
• *Floating Structures:* Floating port facilities – Unsinkable floating platforms
• *Ship Operation:* Fleet management – Ship life cycle impact assessment – Social responsibility and shipping sustainability 

*Thematic Talks*

• *Alternative Fuels and the LNG option* 
• *LNG and Safe Return to Port: Two challenges for Passenger, Cruise and RoRo Ferries* 
• *Cruise as a driver for development*

Selected papers of Greek scientists from International Conferences ( IMAM 2013, Spain )

*Round Table Discussion* *: * *OIL AND GAS OFFSHORE  TECHNOLOGY*
*26 NOVEMBER 2013, EUGENIDES FOUNDATION, Auditorium*

«Traditionally,  very few Greek ship owners are active in niche offshore activities,  i.e. drill - ships and Offshore Support Vessels (OSVs). However,  recently, the Greek maritime community shows signs of interest for  entering more substantially into the strategic energy offshore  exploitation field, aiming at taking advantage of this very lucrative  business area. 

FPSOs, FRSUs, FLNGs and Offshore Support Vessels are already at the focus of attention of some important Greek ship-owners. 
Even  more so, after the recent discovery of natural gas reserves in the  Eastern Mediterranean Sea. In this context, a Round Table Discussion on  the subject of "Oil & Gas Offshore Technology" will take place  during the Conference. 
The  panel will consist of representatives from operators (ship - owners /  charterers), policy makers, classification societies and companies with  important position in offshore technologies.»

Τhe H.I.M.T. Annual Meeting 2013, complemented by its *Μ**aritime Technology Exhibition* and its*Annual Book of Marine Technology - 7th edition*, is a unique opportunity for you to capitalize on challenges arising in the market for your products / services.

*Annual Dinner* and *H.I.M.T. Award* *2013*

During the *Annual Dinner*( 26/11) the prestigious *H.I.M.T. Award for the year 2013* will be presented. 

The 7th Annual Meeting is under the auspices of
*Ministry of Shipping and Aegean Sea*
*Ministry of Environment Energy and Climate Change*
*Hellenic Chamber of Shipping*

A  large scale media, b2b and internet campaign, will reinforce the  Event's announcement and Sponsors' promotion within the Greek Maritime  Community. The *KATHIMERINI* newspaper  including its website, is the formal media sponsor.  Announcements,  press releases and advertisements appear in highly respected shipping  media, such as *Efoplistis, Elnavi, Maritech, Nafsgreen,* *Naftika Chronika,* all their official sites, *maritimes.gr,*etc. 

Your  presence, as well as your sponsorship, will be highly appreciated and,  we trust, beneficial to your organization / company. For more  information, please contact 210 88 27 541, 69 44 34 37 06.

Looking  forward to welcoming you in *November the 26th and 27th.*

Best Regards,

*On behalf of Kostas Spyrou, HIMT Chairman*

Xenia Gkaletsi 
H.I.M.T Secretary 


*For Information / Participation:* 
HELLENIC  INSTITUTE OF MARINE TECHNOLOGY
Skouze 14 Str., GR 18 536 Piraeus,            
Tel.: +30 210 41 86 062
e-mail: elint@otenet.gr,*www.elint.org.gr*

Sponsors / Conference – Exhibition Organization
DNA Dynamic New Advertising - Publications – Conferences: 
Tel.: +30 210-8827541, 210-8253603, ++ 30 69 44 34 37 06 
e-mail: dna_info@otenet.gr

----------

